# Unitronic DSG tune... Who has it?



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

So I'm thinking of getting the Unitronic DSG tune for my car. I have not been able to find good driving impressions for a CC. There are plenty on the web for GTI, but I would like to know how CC owners would describe the differences from stock. I'm thinking of just the stage 1...not sure stage 2 would be better for my use...4k launch control seems excessive, and not sure if there is really any other benefits of stage 2. 

Bottom line is, I just want quicker shifts, no weird lag off the line, to be in the power band more frequently, and a launch control that will not be too harsh on the transmission. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

i'm interested in this as well


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Tranny flash*



ciki said:


> i'm interested in this as well


 Same here.


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, looks like one of us will have to blaze the trail. I called today, was hoping they had trial software so I could test drive it for a few days... No such luck. What they do have, is a 30 day satisfaction guarantee. So I will be heading in to get it done, hopefully before the end of February. 
Another thought , maybe I should put the 500 towards K04 upgrade? What's the cheapest I can get the parts for that? Decisions, decisions


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

im waiting till waterfest to get a k04. i know you guys had something like that over there right after our waterfest and the deals were the same except that apr had k04 for 1200 and after that they increased the price on it


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm new to the VW family and am SO stoked I came across this thread! This tranny tune sounds amazing, as one of my personal hangups with my '12 CC R-Line is the shift lag, even in sport mode. I'll post this link just for future reference from anyone else who's interested: 

http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ecu-tuning/Volkswagen-Passat-CC-20L-TSI-2011-2013-stg1dsg 

Does anyone know whether this will work with APR's Stage 1 setup/tune? 

APR: 
Stage 1: 260hp 305tq 
http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_trans.html 









Unitronic: 
Stage 1+: 260hp 295tq 
http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ecu-tuning/Volkswagen-Passat-CC-20L-TSI-2011-2013-stg1plus 









The Unitronic website states that the Stage 1 DSG tune is "DSG Software Precisely Engineered to run combined with a Unitronic Stage 1 or 1+ performance software." With the same horsepower and only a difference in torque of 10lbs/ft, I don't see how they could be too different from one another. 

I just trust my engine ECU/EM programming to APR, much more so that Unitronic (at this moment in time.) Any insight on that?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

xterrain said:


> I'm new to the VW family and am SO stoked I came across this thread! This tranny tune sounds amazing, as one of my personal hangups with my '12 CC R-Line is the shift lag, even in sport mode. I'll post this link just for future reference from anyone else who's interested:
> 
> http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ecu-tuning/Volkswagen-Passat-CC-20L-TSI-2011-2013-stg1dsg
> 
> ...


 Unitronic's tuning ability is just as good as APR and IMO(and a good handful of others) much better then APR

But to answer ur question the UNI dsg software will work with the APR tune


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> Unitronic's tuning ability is just as good as APR and IMO(and a good handful of others) much better then APR
> 
> But to answer ur question the UNI dsg software will work with the APR tune


 Thank you for that quick response. In the spirit of enlightening me, would you mind expanding upon your experiences between Unitronic and APR? I'm new to VW and the APR name rings louder to me than Unitronic, but like I said...new.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

xterrain said:


> Thank you for that quick response. In the spirit of enlightening me, would you mind expanding upon your experiences between Unitronic and APR? I'm new to VW and the APR name rings louder to me than Unitronic, but like I said...new.


 APR will ring loudest if you dont do much searching. APR is the biggest they are the flashiest at shows but that doesn't necessarily mean that they are the best. Plus APR has the biggest number of fanboys out there 

Ive used both tune, had APR for a yr and a half switched to uni about a yr and a half ago. UNI i saw more consistent boost felt more power overall seat of the pants feeling is significant better. I also have a good handful of friends that have made the same switch from APR to UNi and all are much happier. 

UNI was willing to work with me and tuning. Upgrading to a ko4 file with UNI is only 75$ vs APRs 300$. UNI also offers multiple big turbo options on tuning. Personally they are a much better company to work with. 

APR makes a good tune and some good products but many of there items are over priced you can get many things of the same quality for less money. 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

I have the Unitronic DSG stg2 in mine. Paired up to my AWE/GIAC 100oct KO4, it's awesome. Totally different animal. 

Recommend Stg2 only on KO4.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

ptfern said:


> I have the Unitronic DSG stg2 in mine. Paired up to my AWE/GIAC 100oct KO4, it's awesome. Totally different animal.
> 
> Recommend Stg2 only on KO4.


 What about stage I on K04?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dsg stage 1 is meant for stage 1 & 2 tuned cars....the dsg stage 2 is meant for k04 and above


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> APR will ring loudest if you dont do much searching. APR is the biggest they are the flashiest at shows but that doesn't necessarily mean that they are the best. Plus APR has the biggest number of fanboys out there
> 
> Ive used both tune, had APR for a yr and a half switched to uni about a yr and a half ago. UNI i saw more consistent boost felt more power overall seat of the pants feeling is significant better. I also have a good handful of friends that have made the same switch from APR to UNi and all are much happier.
> 
> ...


 Shoot! After comparing prices and products, I'm sold on quite a few pieces of the Unitronic performance equation. Thank you for the feedback and I'll definitely go with Unitronic for my ECU and DSG tuning, as well as the IC...$550 CHEAPER!!!! 

The springs I'm looking at may still come from APR, as the VWR springs look and sound great. I'm trying to build what VW should have built: '12 Volkswagen CC R.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

xterrain said:


> Shoot! After comparing prices and products, I'm sold on quite a few pieces of the Unitronic performance equation. Thank you for the feedback and I'll definitely go with Unitronic for my ECU and DSG tuning, as well as the IC...$550 CHEAPER!!!!
> 
> The springs I'm looking at may still come from APR, as the VWR springs look and sound great. I'm trying to build what VW should have built: '12 Volkswagen CC R.


 Ill have a set of nuespeed springs and koni FSD shocks for sale soon (within a month or less) pm me if you're interested. 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Double post. Apologies.


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Dsg stage 1 is meant for stage 1 & 2 tuned cars....the dsg stage 2 is meant for k04 and above


 Stage 2 dsg could be paired with stage 1 or stage 2 tune without any issue. With stage 2 dsg, your torque limiter is increased. That right there makes stage 2 dsg worth it


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Track5tar said:


> Stage 2 dsg could be paired with stage 1 or stage 2 tune without any issue. With stage 2 dsg, your torque limiter is increased. That right there makes stage 2 dsg worth it


 I have never really understood this feature being a benefit. Because don't all ECU tuning companies overwrite this limit anyway? Are there any that don't?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Gradysmith said:


> I have never really understood this feature being a benefit. Because don't all ECU tuning companies overwrite this limit anyway? Are there any that don't?


 Dsg software changes shift, points allows higher RPMs, & launch control on some cars. 

All the tune eliminates is the park rev limiter and maybe invreases the regular rev limiter 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

I have stage 2 dsg with my K04 and I enjoy it. It sometimes gets annoying when it down shifts when I brake going down a hill but that's my only complaint so far. I haven't even tried launch control or S mode. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> I have stage 2 dsg with my K04 and I enjoy it. It sometimes gets annoying when it down shifts when I brake going down a hill but that's my only complaint so far. I haven't even tried launch control or S mode.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


 
Man u gotta try the launch control and let us know how it is....I wonder if it really launches the car as good as I've heard


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Tried LC once or twice. It revs up to 4k rpm's. Just burns rubber. Useless if you ask me.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

ptfern said:


> Tried LC once or twice. It revs up to 4k rpm's. Just burns rubber. Useless if you ask me.


 Agree, useless with a k04. It burns rubber launching at 1000 rpms, how can launching at 4000 help?


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> Dsg software changes shift, points allows higher RPMs, & launch control on some cars.
> 
> All the tune eliminates is the park rev limiter and maybe invreases the regular rev limiter
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII


 My point was specific to the DSG tune claims of raising the factory torque limit. None of the other benefits. All ECU companies fool the torque output, so a DSG tune claiming to raise the output by 150 NM is worthless.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Gradysmith said:


> Agree, useless with a k04. It burns rubber launching at 1000 rpms, how can launching at 4000 help?


 Its ment for the track with good tires not street use. On crap street tires yea youll spin. 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Gradysmith said:


> My point was specific to the DSG tune claims of raising the factory torque limit. None of the other benefits. All ECU companies fool the torque output, so a DSG tune claiming to raise the output by 150 NM is worthless.


 Ecu flashes don't effect the TCM in any way 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> Ecu flashes don't effect the TCM in any way
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII


 It a round about way, the ECU flashes do effect the TCM/DSG. ECU flashes fool the TCM in thinking that they are not receiving a torque increase. Without this feature from the ECU tuner, no one would be able to see a power increase without a DSG flash. But in fact they are. 


HPA quote. " The DSG computer will no longer initiate steps to shed engine torque when the factory 350nm limit is reached which unleashes the true benefits of any engine modifications" 

This statement has no benefit when you get a ECU tune.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Gradysmith said:


> It a round about way, the ECU flashes do effect the TCM/DSG. ECU flashes fool the TCM in thinking that they are not receiving a torque increase. Without this feature from the ECU tuner, no one would be able to see a power increase without a DSG flash. But in fact they are.
> 
> 
> HPA quote. " The DSG computer will no longer initiate steps to shed engine torque when the factory 350nm limit is reached which unleashes the true benefits of any engine modifications"
> ...


 You're going by the "APR claims" 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> You're going by the "APR claims"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII


 The fact still remains, that if the DSG was truly limited to 350 NM (250 lb ft), then any tuner (unitronic, Revo, Giac), would require a DSG software upgrade to increase the power limit. This is never the case. 

Please explain how anyone going to stage 1, 2, 3 is able to without using DSG software to raise the power limit?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Gradysmith said:


> The fact still remains, that if the DSG was truly limited to 350 NM (250 lb ft), then any tuner (unitronic, Revo, Giac), would require a DSG software upgrade to increase the power limit. This is never the case.
> 
> Please explain how anyone going to stage 1, 2, 3 is able to without using DSG software to raise the power limit?


 Even if that is the case the DSG software does more then JUST that. As far as UNIs goes i know its more for better shifting and what not. 

I really doubt its a "made up" or "rip off" that you make it seem if its HPA, Giac, and UNI that make DSG re flashes 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> Even if that is the case the DSG software does more then JUST that. As far as UNIs goes i know its more for better shifting and what not.
> 
> I really doubt its a "made up" or "rip off" that you make it seem if its HPA, Giac, and UNI that make DSG re flashes
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII


 I am not disagreeing that there are benefits to DSG software, If you go back to my first original point, I only said there is no benefit as far as increasing the power output claim.


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

For what its worth Grady, I understand your point completely. And Bill, as for"APR claims", all tuners make claims....just because you are a Unitronic "fan boy" as you called others, doesnt mean only APR embellishes things. They are in the business of SELLING their product. 
Arguing what tune is best is pointless. Its all purely subjective, and their dyno claims are just for reference...we all know there are way too many variables that affect power output, beginning with the brand of dyno they use. What works for one, may not be best for another.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

jkeith72 said:


> For what its worth Grady, I understand your point completely. And Bill, as for"APR claims", all tuners make claims....just because you are a Unitronic "fan boy" as you called others, doesnt mean only APR embellishes things. They are in the business of SELLING their product.
> Arguing what tune is best is pointless. Its all purely subjective, and their dyno claims are just for reference...we all know there are way too many variables that affect power output, beginning with the brand of dyno they use. What works for one, may not be best for another.


 Lol, sure im a fan of UNI. To say im a fanboy is incorrect i suggest to anyone that asks what would be the best part/products for there money bc i have had a lot on my car and made some mistakes 

And arguing what tune is better is easy for me.... Ive had APR in my car so therfore i can choose and say UNI is better. Ive been in and driven cars with revo giac soo i have pretty good knowledge of tuning. Idc if dynos say one os closer or whatnot. What feels better is UNI. Though many APR "fan boys" see nothing but APR as gods gift to earth for any performance part APR doesnt make a DSG software.... Whats the point of it.... APR makes an exhaust system.... Welp its gotta be the best bc its APR. (none of this is refering to grady or anyone particular) 


Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

It was just a questions guys. I've received awesome feedback from everyone and as far as I can tell, this thread seems to be going downhill pretty quickly. I really am appreciative, but I don't think beating a dead horse and beginning the argument of 'what tuner is better?' is worth anything. 

So, let's get back to what the thread was meant for...people who have the DSG Tune from Unitronic and what they think about it. 

:wave::heart:eace:


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

xterrain said:


> It was just a questions guys. I've received awesome feedback from everyone and as far as I can tell, this thread seems to be going downhill pretty quickly. I really am appreciative, but I don't think beating a dead horse and beginning the argument of 'what tuner is better?' is worth anything.
> 
> So, let's get back to what the thread was meant for...people who have the DSG Tune from Unitronic and what they think about it.
> 
> :wave::heart:eace:


 Yes please.


----------



## born2live (Feb 3, 2012)

i personally don't have a DSG tune on my car but my buddy has the Unitronic DSG on his Mk6 stage 2 and loving it


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

xterrain said:


> It was just a questions guys. I've received awesome feedback from everyone and as far as I can tell, this thread seems to be going downhill pretty quickly. I really am appreciative, but I don't think beating a dead horse and beginning the argument of 'what tuner is better?' is worth anything.
> 
> So, let's get back to what the thread was meant for...people who have the DSG Tune from Unitronic and what they think about it.
> 
> :wave::heart:eace:


Thanks. I tried to not respond, I really did...lol

So we have learned that dsg stage 1 is probably good for most, unless you want the most aggressive launch control, and downshifts while decellerating?


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Bump


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## UniMkv (Feb 18, 2013)

i actually just received a stage2 DSG tune from UNI. and i love it. it is paired with a stage2 uni ecu tune. the shifts are on point and it shifts much more aggressively it feels more like a true manual. it shifts quicker too. although the increased rev limit to 7200 rpm to match the ecu limit is useless because you from power well before that. the car has a different exhaust note as well too and sounds different when it shifts. no more "fart" its more of a "bang" sound and sounds healthier. and back to the torque subject. the car does seem to pull much harder in the mid range at peak boost. i have no dyno numbers to prove this but i, myself have felt it as others who i didn't tell i had the tune done. i'd say go for it. you won't regret it. drives like a completely different car. and my mech. unit is shot too, its getting replaced this coming week. the tune alone has helped with the shifting. i can't wait till the trans is actually fixed. :beer:


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

UniMkv said:


> i actually just received a stage2 DSG tune from UNI. and i love it. it is paired with a stage2 uni ecu tune. the shifts are on point and it shifts much more aggressively it feels more like a true manual. it shifts quicker too. although the increased rev limit to 7200 rpm to match the ecu limit is useless because you from power well before that. the car has a different exhaust note as well too and sounds different when it shifts. no more "fart" its more of a "bang" sound and sounds healthier. and back to the torque subject. the car does seem to pull much harder in the mid range at peak boost. i have no dyno numbers to prove this but i, myself have felt it as others who i didn't tell i had the tune done. i'd say go for it. you won't regret it. drives like a completely different car. and my mech. unit is shot too, its getting replaced this coming week. the tune alone has helped with the shifting. i can't wait till the trans is actually fixed. :beer:


You say your Mechetronic unit is shot, and you got a DSG tune anyway. Why? As soon as this unit gets replaced, you will no longer have a DSG tune. UNI may not even re-tune a different unit.

Did the tune damage the mechatronic unit?


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

So my not-so-great luck with tunes continues...first was the GIAC dealer and bad customer service, then I get APR and the VW dealer does a complete reflash of my ecu, now I head into the Unitronic dealer today, excited for a DSG flash....and there is no file for my DSG ECU created yet. Sucks ass!
A waste of a couple of hours again. Guess its more waiting...hoping they create one that will work, some day....


----------



## UniMkv (Feb 18, 2013)

not to worry. i know the guy with the shop that dies the tunes, plus if you buy a tune and it gets overwritten or deleted unitronic will retune your car. some dealers may charge a install fee others will not. i figured now was as good of a time as ever to try the 30 day trial. if i didn't like it my buddy would refund the cash and i wouldn't have to worry about deeming the tune. but the tune actually helped with the shifting somewhat. car is running smoother now with the tune than before.


----------



## UniMkv (Feb 18, 2013)

jkeith72 said:


> So my not-so-great luck with tunes continues...first was the GIAC dealer and bad customer service, then I get APR and the VW dealer does a complete reflash of my ecu, now I head into the Unitronic dealer today, excited for a DSG flash....and there is no file for my DSG ECU created yet. Sucks ass!
> A waste of a couple of hours again. Guess its more waiting...hoping they create one that will work, some day....


they didn't have a file for my car either. they ended up pulling the code off of my tcu and sending it to unitronic where they wrote me a tune same day. i was stuck at my buddies shop for about 3 hrs but we got the tune finished and it was worth the wait


----------



## jonpark (Aug 14, 2011)

UniMkv said:


> they didn't have a file for my car either. they ended up pulling the code off of my tcu and sending it to unitronic where they wrote me a tune same day. i was stuck at my buddies shop for about 3 hrs but we got the tune finished and it was worth the wait


 Where is this shop at? 
My buddy tried to reflash my trans but he said the samething that uni doesn't have a file for my tranny either.... and waited like a week but ending up couldn't get it...


----------



## CCelia2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

*ECU/TCM update 24x8*

I just want to mention from his original post...the factory recall update called 24x8 GREATLY improves the responsiveness and "lag" of the DSG transmission raising the shift points in D mode and smooths thing out a bit....LOVE IT!!!

Here's my video response...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOdaRBA_aJA


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

UniMkv said:


> they didn't have a file for my car either. they ended up pulling the code off of my tcu and sending it to unitronic where they wrote me a tune same day. i was stuck at my buddies shop for about 3 hrs but we got the tune finished and it was worth the wait


 Im jelous! This shop in AZ was kind of new to Uni....so they didn't have the cable to extract the software....or so he said. I still want it tuned, maybe I will check back....or call Uni directly and school the shop


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

hmmmm....I was in the shop recently and refused this. The service writer told me I would have to get the ECU AND TCU software to update. I'm not in a hurry to loose my ECU tune again, cause the dealer wipes it with an update. $95 every time that happens. I wonder if it would be worth it in this case? Any more testimonials to the new update??


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hey u know GIAC has a DSG tune also....im sure the guys at TG can get it done for u


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have contemplated that....I still haven't read a really good review of their DSG tune.....Do you have it on yours?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

jkeith72 said:


> I have contemplated that....I still haven't read a really good review of their DSG tune.....Do you have it on yours?


 Yea i hear ya, its pretty new for them.....no i dont have it yet but maybe in the future....maybe u should just be the test pig lol....i think thats ur best bet since vivid is looking like a load of [email protected]#%?s


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea i hear ya, its pretty new for them.....no i dont have it yet but maybe in the future....maybe u should just be the test pig lol....i think thats ur best bet since vivid is looking like a load of [email protected]#%?s


 Agreed...I was not impressed at all. I may look into GIAC again....hopefully its a work in process, and constantly improving.


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

Well I may just have to do this... I hate the shift lag to GTI's. Could be the feasible option after looking into the new Frankenturbo set up!


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Im such a loser!*

I went to GIAC dealer to get my DSG tune today....and, what a shocker...they don't have one for my car yet. I have wasted so much time trying to get this darn tune....frustrating! 
There is light at the end of the tunnel....maybe...the harness that is needed to get the DSG information is going to be fabricated. With any luck, ready some time next week. THEN, if they can build a file for me at GIAC, I will purchase said file...Why isn't this ever easy???


----------

